# Interesting and moving story about a 9/11 photographer



## StringThing (Nov 15, 2011)

Gregg Brown's Aerial Photos of Ground Zero - NYTimes.com


----------



## dots (Nov 15, 2011)

Indeed.  Looks to me shot on Kodak film(s). What to say? ..he got the job done, for the historical record. Interesting article.


----------



## Dailyrush (Nov 25, 2011)

Interesting article and incredible pictures!

I think it's unbelievable how touching the 9/11 episode can be, when watching it 10 yers later. 

I did not have anyone in the WTC's and I never have been to American but still I feel like being hit because of it


----------



## lawrencebrussel (Dec 5, 2011)

Photographing in a highly charged atmosphere with people all around can be a daunting task. One needs to be determined and passionate about clicking photographs in a club or during live performances. Along with passion a lot of planning is required in order to get the best photos.


----------



## liverpoollad (Jun 11, 2012)

Fantastic photography on a tragic subject, well done and good for historic reasons...


----------



## AlexSmith (Jun 14, 2012)

Quite and important job that someone had to do.


----------

